# I have a question about the Swell competition



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

What if your log in name on here is different to your Facebook account? How would you know who is RFUK members?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

RFUK are choosing a winner from all of the 10,000 people that 'like' Swell's facebook page so they don't need to know who is a member here. To be honest it's probably better that way as it reduces the chance of people complaining about who ever picks the winner deliberately picking an RFUK member.

Well that's how I read it.



Gavin.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2007)

EDIT : Never mind. Figured it out.


----------

